# Fluke 87-IV vs 87-V?



## Handlobraesing (Jun 17, 2006)

They're both clearly better than the 87 and the 87 III, however I just realized the 87-IV has a larger display and offers true 50,000 count display and dual display option. All 87 series, except the IV offers 20,000 count and single display option.

So, is there anything superior about the 87-V over the 87-IV?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 11, 2007)

I realize this post is getting close to a year old, but in case anyone's looking through the archives I thought an answer might be handy.

The 87 IV wasn't part of the normal 87 line, it was a different meter with fancy data logging features. They later spun it off into a seperate model, while the 87 V continued from the 87 III.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 11, 2007)

I still have to figure out which DMM to get. I don't do any serious electrical work, so clearly these 87 models are way more than I need...but I do need to step up from my $20 Radio Shack model. LOL!


----------



## verge (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm also looking for a DMM to replace the $9 CEN-TECH P35761 DMM I have been using for the past two years. 

I'm looking for a DMM with stand-alone and pc logging capability that wouldn't cost an arm or leg.


----------



## wptski (Mar 11, 2007)

There's a Radio Shack DMM that does logging but nothing fancy at around $100, I think. If that's too much for you, your out of luck!


----------



## verge (Mar 11, 2007)

wptski, 

what is the model no. of that dmm? I'm looking at RS website and can't seem to find it.

Multimeters


----------



## Phredd (Apr 16, 2007)

*What is the count?*

I'm trying to choose a multimeter and one of the features I'm comparing is the display. Some have 3 1/2 digits, 3 3/4 digits and 1999 count or 2000 or 4000 count. I guess 1/2 digit can only display a '1'. What is a 3/4 digit? And what does the count mean?

Thanks,
Phredd


----------



## 65535 (Apr 16, 2007)

The count means it's range basically, it can display 4 digits and then it gives the the maximum and minimum range.I don't know about digits, the mor ethe range the better.


----------



## HCaul (Apr 16, 2007)

It's confusing. The newer version of the fluke 87-IV (with the dual display, near-bench-level accuracy, and 50000 count display) is not the 87-V, but rather the 187. The main difference is between the two is the 187 is certified for CAT IV use (outside electrical wiring and low voltage electical utility connections at the meter up to 600V) as well as as Cat III 1000V (inside electrical wiring after the meter, up to 1000V). The 87-IV is only certified for Cat III 1000V. The Cat IV version of the 89IV is similarly now known as the 189.

The 87-V is an upgrated version of the 87-III. It is similar to the 187, but with slightly degrated (but still very good) accuracy compared with the 187 and doesn't have the dual display, but has some additional features useful for electricians and other field work, most notably the AC low pass filter and the smoothing functions (which are helpful in making accurate measurements on noisy or RF-prone circuits). It also has a built-in thermometer in addition to the external thermocouple connection. There's an explosive-atmosphere-certified version of the 87-V available, if you like to spend time measuring voltage in coal mines or under manholes.

The 87V and 187 cost about the same. The 187 is basically intended as a portable, ruggedized 4.5 digit bench meter (though it does lack several standard features of a true bench meter, such as 4W resistance testing). But some of the features of the 87V make it more useful in many field applications. Almost nothing you'd likely want to do requires the extra accuracy of the 187 vs. the 87V, and if for some reason you do need absurdly high accuracy, you'd probably be better off with a six digit calibrated bench meter. But the dual display on the 187/189 is very nice. So it's a really a toss up between the two.

Personally, I have both, but I have very specialized needs that sometimes require making very precise (and repeatable) measurments in sub-optimal conditions and around dangerous voltages. For general use, I find myself reaching for the 87V more often than the 189, but the 189 is easier to use and finds more use in the lab than my expensive fancy bench meter.

H. Caul


----------

